# My Dookie



## MeatballsOwner (Jan 22, 2010)

My Aunt's cat had a litter of kittens in 1988, I was 8 years old and in the third grade. Each one of my Aunt's and their family got 1 kitten - my Aunt saved the orange one for me (as a kid I always LOVED the Garfield cartoon every Saturday morning and she knew I'd be stoked about the orange cat). 

He suffered many challenges in his life on this earth... mainly urinary crystals - he had several surgeries, including an "artificial penis", which lovingly after, I called him "dookette" instead of dookie..lol..(hey you have to look at the positive, right). He was an indoor/outdoor cat, mostly indoor, and protected his territory fiercly. With that being said, he was in many a cat fight. One time, the tip of his ear got bit off. He was quite the hunter and countless times hunted birds, mice, squirrels, even rabbits. One day, I was about 14, I rolled over and something wet was on my pillow... it surprised me and I jumped (Thank God I did!) because Dookie put a dead bird on my pillow as a gift...lol. He'd leave stuff at the front door all of the time. He'd always lay around the yard, his favorite place being under this tree my Mother planted... its one of those trees that only gets about 6' tall and forms a mushroom top like canopy - I dont know the name, but it was his favorite resting place.

Anyways, I had to have him put down 2-3-09. He had nerve damage and his back legs were giving out and he was losing weight fast. Otherwise, he was still plugging away!! The Vet was surprised every time I brought him in, how decent his blood panel came back for his age. I credit it to the unconditional love he received.

For most of my life, he slept next to my head every night up, even until his last days, when it was so hard to get around for him. I will never forget him and miss him deeply.  

RIP Dookie (aka Kitty, surrie surballs, furry. etc..)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry Dookie is gone. I'm sure you have some wonderful memories to treasure. I think he'll have to suppress his hunting habits at the Bridge, but he's be purring in the arms of the angels, and you know you will see him again. We never forget our sweet little friends. What a wonderful privilege it is to be trusted with their lives!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Look at his beautiful big mitts! He had a long, wonderful life with you. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a sweet tribute to your kitty Dookie. What a great companion he was!
Run free sweet boy. So sorry for your loss!


----------

